# bits



## herbfellows (Oct 24, 2007)

Are there specific bits that you would use in a hand held router that you wouldn't use in a table set up and vice versa?
I have a 1617 combo kit and a colt (1/4 in. bits only), but I'm never sure of which bits would be used where or if there even is a difference between hand held and table bits. Is ther a list or logic somewhere that can help me? Just starting out, ,obviously.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI herbfellows

This is just my 2 cents,, once the bit gets over 1 1/2"+ it goes into a router table,,, many of the router bits state " only use this bit in a router table" that's a big tip off...

Once it goes into the router table it should be a 1/2" shank...

======



herbfellows said:


> Are there specific bits that you would use in a hand held router that you wouldn't use in a table set up and vice versa?
> I have a 1617 combo kit and a colt (1/4 in. bits only), but I'm never sure of which bits would be used where or if there even is a difference between hand held and table bits. Is ther a list or logic somewhere that can help me? Just starting out, ,obviously.


----------



## herbfellows (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks, Bob. I've never seen that caveat about usinig it only in a router table, but I've mostly bought sets, maybe that's why. So there is no 'criteria' other than size?
I've also noticed that depending on how far into the router I put the bit, I get different profiles. As long as it's reasonably into the collet (say, max. 1/2 inch from bottoming out?), is this an acceptable practice, or am I asking for trouble keeping the bit that far extended?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi herbfellows

You're Welcome

see picture below

" say, max. 1/2 inch from bottoming out?,is this an acceptable practice "
so, Yes
But it comes down to how deep the hole is under the bit.
Just as long as you have the bit tight...



http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2008/Main/509
=========




herbfellows said:


> Thanks, Bob. I've never seen that caveat about usinig it only in a router table, but I've mostly bought sets, maybe that's why. So there is no 'criteria' other than size?
> I've also noticed that depending on how far into the router I put the bit, I get different profiles. As long as it's reasonably into the collet (say, max. 1/2 inch from bottoming out?), is this an acceptable practice, or am I asking for trouble keeping the bit that far extended?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Herb, in the same fashion that larger bits need the added control of being table mounted you will find that very small bits tend to snap easily. When using bits under 1/4" in diameter it requires a gentle touch. For these smaller bits use your palm router and you will end up with less breakage.


----------



## herbfellows (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks, guys, appreciate the info. 'Better safe than sorry' is something my mother taught me 50 years ago, and something I bring into the shop with me every time, so I like to use the 'belt and suspenders' method when it comes to things that move at 30,000 rpm!


----------

